# Fahrtraining auf BMX-Bahn mit MTB Schule Freiburg



## Gero (2. September 2003)

hey leuts,

für jugedliche ab 10 jahren bieten wir am 14. september für zwei stunden und 1o uros auf der bahn einen fahrtechnikkurs an.
geschult werdet ihr von der mtb schule freiburg   
wer mitmachen will bitte bei gero anmelden! lohnt sich auf jeden fall, so billig kommt ihr nie weider an einen kurs wie diesen.
weitere infos findet ihr hier

wenn es von der älteren generation genug interessenten gibt liese sich auch in diese richtung evtl. was machen....

also schnell anmelden!


----------



## fez (2. September 2003)

alten Sack wie mich doch mal mächtig reizen gezeigt zu bekommen wie man vernünftig über nen kleinen Doppel drüberkommt. Oder einen Tisch. Ich bin mir auch sicher aus Karlsruhe würden sich da noch einige Leute einfinden...

Nur terminlich passts mir am Samstag schlecht ...viele Northernlights sind jetzt auch im Urlaub. Aber vielleicht könnte man das ja mal auf  einem schönen Herbsttag hin anplanen - falls Du Lust hättest !

Wäre stark

Viele Grüsse

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (2. September 2003)

OFFTOPIC: gero, bist du dieses WoEnde (bzw, erstmal samstag, sonntag weiss ich noch nicht) auf der bmxbahn?

gimp is da, kurbeln kommen morgen dran 

testfahrt geht natürlich auch !!!! 

erstmal hier noch n halbfertiges bild...







cheers
crossie


----------



## liebesspieler (2. September 2003)

ja...was soll man da schon sagen.....ein panzer, ein schöner panzer


----------



## Gero (2. September 2003)

@frühstückchen

meine fresse was ein teil. klar bin ich samstag ab zwei auf der bahn. wo denn sonst. natürlich nur wenns nicht regnet.
sonntag weis ich noch nicht. wäre mega cool wenn du vorbei kommen würdest...!!!!!

an alle anderen. wenn daran wirklich interesse besteht dann findet euch zu ner gruppe zusammen und wir schauen ob wir da was machen können. auch erst mal mit der mtb schule abckecken.

aber ich denk das sollte kein problem sein nur terminlich müssen wir da etwas planen...


----------



## nobs (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gero _
> *@frühstückchen
> 
> an alle anderen. wenn daran wirklich interesse besteht dann findet euch zu ner gruppe zusammen und wir schauen ob wir da was machen können. auch erst mal mit der mtb schule abckecken.
> ...



Daran hätt ich auch Intresse für nich so teuer würd ich da gern mitmachen


----------



## Gero (4. September 2003)

also, hab mal mit der mtb schule geredet. wäre also kein problem das nochmal für etwas ältere herren sowie damen zu machen die lust hätten unter professioneller anleitung a bisserl  hüpfen zu lernen. kosten sind ja wohl im verhältniss zu den normalen kursgebühren nen witz. wird dann wohl auch 10uros/nase kosten... 
also schaut mal wie viele interesse hätten!


----------



## nobs (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gero _
> *also, hab mal mit der mtb schule geredet. wäre also kein problem das nochmal für etwas ältere herren sowie damen zu machen die lust hätten unter professioneller anleitung a bisserl  hüpfen zu lernen. kosten sind ja wohl im verhältniss zu den normalen kursgebühren nen witz. wird dann wohl auch 10uros/nase kosten...
> also schaut mal wie viele interesse hätten! *



Bin dabei


----------



## ykcor (4. September 2003)

ich glaub ich mach da auch mal mit.
für mich als bmx-bahn verabscheuer ne ganz neue erfahrung  

mhm. zählt man mit 16 schon zu den älteren herren (und damen!?!) ?


----------



## Gero (5. September 2003)

ja meister rocker,

warum kommst nicht am 14. 9. zu dem kurs?! da kommen noch mehr in deinem alter....


----------



## liebesspieler (5. September 2003)

ich komm mit bei den älteren herren, dann könnt ich meine große, bekannte kicker furcht wieder überwinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (5. September 2003)

mhm. is da jez trotzdem am 13. 'chillen' auf der BMX bahn angesagt!?!

könnt man da irgendwie auf dem gelände übernachten wenn sich noch ein paar andere finden?

MfG


----------



## Gero (5. September 2003)

ja, chillen is immernoch angesagt. hab heut mal ne rundmail geschrieben. ich bekomm nen beamer ausgelihen, dann können wir noch lustige filmchen und bilder von diesem jahr anschauen. hab disorder zwei/drei und kranked vier/fünf am start...   

wenn noch mehr kommen würden würd mich das freuen, die sollten nur bescheit geben wegen geträngen. die besorgen wir...
grillzeug müsst ihr selber mitbringen. grill und holz is da...

pennen geht. einfach zelt mitbringen. ich penn denk ich dann im auto...


----------



## ykcor (5. September 2003)

also. ich denk des müssten eigentlich genung filme sein aber ich bring trotzdem mal noch ein paar mit  
so like JIB, ride to the hills, sprung 5 und so...

jap dann werd ich wohl da übernachten...  

also wenn jez nix gravierendes mehr dazwischen kommt bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. ich denk der tCA kommt auch...

aber nich lachen... ich sags ja immer wieder: ich mag keine dirts bzw. BMX bahn... aber ich denk chillen geht deswegen trotzdem


----------



## Gero (5. September 2003)

jo würd mich echt freuen wenn möglichst viele kommen!

und was fahrkünste angehen, keiner ist als profi gebohren. bei uns gibts auch einige die mit dieser art zu fahren erst angefangen haben. blamieren kannst du dich also sowiso nicht.
und lachen wird bestimmt keiner, wenn dann bekommste nen paar tipps...
bis dann!


----------



## Skanker (5. September 2003)

hallo
ich wollt mir mal die freiburger bmx bahn anschauen...
wohne so ca. 50 km von freiburg entfehrnt bin deshalb auch nich sehr oft dort wollt fragen wo die bahn genau is etc. werde denk ich mal am sonntag mit 2 freunden vorbeischauen wenns nix ausmacht


----------



## Gero (5. September 2003)

sonntag is so ne sache. da ist nicht immer jemand da.
aber wenn du mir genau sagst wann ihr da seit bin ich oder jemand anderes da und macht euch auf.

wegbeschreibung findest du im übrigen hier: fr-bikers.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (5. September 2003)

ja am samstag arbeitet der eine und der andere kann nich weil jmd. in seiner familie nen runden geb. feiert -> spät ins bett lange schlafen...
wir würden vom banhof her kommen is des is dann ziemlich weit oder  
wann wir gehen bzw. der zug fährt , ankommt müssen wir noch schauen


----------



## Gero (5. September 2003)

ne vom bahnhof her is das nich weit. wenn ihr ausm haupteingang rausgeht fahrt ihr nach rechts am zob vorbei, beim chrash vorbei, dann kommt ihr zur dreisam. und dann eben flussabwärts fahren. der rest steht ja in der wegbeschreibung.

ruft mich aber bitte an wann ihr kommt, sonst kommt ihr nicht rein! oder falls ihr den weg nicht findet...
-> o1795170254

bis dann hoffen wir mal das das wetter hält...


----------



## Skanker (6. September 2003)

ok ich denk des finden wir... is da am sonntag sonst niemand ?
des wetter hält denk ich schon


----------



## Gero (6. September 2003)

das weis niemand.
kommt immer aufs wetter und auf die lust der leute an. aber wenn ihr morgends oder mittags kommt ist die möglichkeit niemanden anzutreffen sehr groß. abends etwas besser. wie gesagt. ruf an. sonst geht nix!


----------



## Skanker (6. September 2003)

also sobald ich weiß welchen zug wir nehemen werde ich dir die ankunftszeit mitteilen...
alleine is auch nich schlecht dann muss man sich wenigstens nicht des gelächter von den anderen anhören...


----------



## Gero (6. September 2003)

gelächter gibts net. jeder fängt mal an. passt schon. und so wie es scheint seit ihr morgen nicht alleine...... hoffe echt das wetter hält. wäre gut wenn ihr erst so gegen drei uhr kommt. früher kann ich wohl nicht...


----------



## Skanker (6. September 2003)

mhmmmmmmm um 3...
mein freund wollt mich jetz dann noch anrufen werds ihm sagen wir wollten eigentlich so gegen 12 uhr auf der bahn sein


----------



## Skanker (6. September 2003)

also mein freund und ich fahren um 10.52 uhr los...
die fahrt dauert glaub ich 1 1/2 std. sind dann so gegen halb 1 ins freiburg werden dann noch ein bißchen in der stadt fahren und dann zur bahn kommen werde dir rechtzeitig anrufen...
bis morgen


----------



## spezi light (6. September 2003)

Hi,
der Strychnin is mein Kolleg also wir kommen wir sind dann morgen um die drei am Gelände gehen aber schon früher nach Freiburg weil wir vielleicht ein paar nette Treppensprünge suchen finden, springen. 
Wegen dem Samstag dem 13. da hätte ich auch auf jeden Fall interesse aber das können wir dann ja mal morgen abchecken wird halt nur ein bischen arschkalt in der Nacht aber wir, aber bei den netten filmvorschlägen wird einem ja wieder warm ums bikerherz.  bis morgen oder fast schon heute laut meiner Systemuhr.  
MfG   spezi light soon marinrider


----------

